# Stand in the place where you live



## PHRAG (Aug 30, 2006)

Now face north.

Here is my backyard. Literally. If I demolished twelve apartment buildings and fourteen condos, this would be the view from my patio...




















This red rock formation is also just across the street from the Phoenix Zoo and Botanical Garden. Yeah, a garden. I didn't believe it either.

So now it's your turn, stand in the place where you live and take a photo.


----------



## Mark (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## adiaphane (Aug 30, 2006)

This views from my window at sunset... the window faces east, and the sunrises are amazing. However, I am rarely functional at those hours, and have never taken the pictures. These photos have not been touched up in any except for resizing.













When it rains, I love the gray skies:




And then this happens:




This set of bay windows are the only windows that look out onto anything, the other windows face walls, but I cannot complain. I love my apartment, despite its "coziness."


----------



## gore42 (Aug 30, 2006)

Tien, those are awesome photos, and awesome views! 

I'll have to try to take some pictures this week. I think it will look a lot like John's series...

Matt


----------



## lienluu (Aug 30, 2006)

Westview, looking at the Hudson River





Northview





Southview


----------



## Heather (Aug 30, 2006)

Holy cow. Nice shots guys! Shady - haha! This is a fun thread...I hope more people post. I wish I had such views.
You guys are going to have to wait a few days for mine. And then you'll laugh.  

Tien - where are you? My sister lived close to that tower on the hill, on Joost. Are you close to that?


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 30, 2006)

Heather-- I am not familiar with Joost. Do you know the cross street? It could be one of the alleys, and I am so terrible with street names. I live four blocks down from Grace Cathedrale, near all the big hotels on Nob Hill.


----------



## Heather (Aug 30, 2006)

adiaphane said:


> Heather-- I am not familiar with Joost. Do you know the cross street? It could be one of the alleys, and I am so terrible with street names. I live four blocks down from Grace Cathedrale, near all the big hotels on Nob Hill.



It was near 11th and in between Market and Mission. If that helps at all. I haven't spent much time there (google maps rocks!), and now she's in Oakland. I love the Bay Area though!


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 30, 2006)

That's a different neighborhood. The neighborhoods are completely different! Everyone here is really quiet and you have to walk down the hill if you want to go anywhere. Parking can sometime take over an hour, and there are steep hills everywhere.
--Edit---
Thanks for reminding me John! I lose my head sometimes.


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 30, 2006)

I think this has been a great thread so far. But I just wanted to interject here for just a second and ask people not to post street names and directions to their actual house. I know there is a very slim chance Freddy Kreuger is going to look you up and take your face, but this is the internet, and you never know who is reading.

Ok, enough of that. Let's see those photos!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 30, 2006)

I originally grew up with a view of the NYC skyline. I am now a country boy, I live on 10 wooded acres about 2 miles to a cute hamlet that built up around a stagecoach stop in the late 1700's. The first pic is of my pond looking towards the house. The others are of a few buildings at the end of my road at the hamlet.




one room school house




old church




this was the stagecoach stop and is now a tavern/restaurant


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 31, 2006)

This is being used as a shed on an old farm but as far as I have been able to research it was originally a settler's cabin and most likely the oldest building surviving here.




This building was originally a general store and stables back when but is now being used as a furniture store 




the next two are a couple of old farmhouses along my road


----------



## Marco (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice pictures Ron. You must live way upstate.


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 31, 2006)

close to Saratoga Springs. It takes me 2 1/2 hours to LI.


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2006)

Personally, Ron, I'm glad you aren't moving.


----------



## Mark (Aug 31, 2006)

Whew! I was going to post "real" pictures once I get my internet connection restored at home but now I'm having second thoughts.....

I need to move. But where?


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2006)

Mark said:


> I need to move. But where?



If you're itching to move, you're more than welcome to come help move me! 
Tuesday, 9am. Please be prompt.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2006)

Seems like you have to move fairly often, Heather. That, for me, would be a real drag!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's my neck of the woods.

From the front porch (notice the subdivision going in across the street)





From the back deck





And the most wonderful thing I've ever smelled blooming on the deck, a first bloom yellow Plumeria





Jon
________
IDRIVE


----------



## Marco (Aug 31, 2006)

Jon you have huge backyard!


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2006)

Jon? where's the greenhouse? I think you forgot a picture. oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2006)

It was such a serene, foggy morning, and the colors were softly muted. I thought it might be a photo-op for this thread:
Looking South from our deck:





Looking North-West from our front porch:




And North-East from our front porch:


----------



## Heather (Sep 2, 2006)

Dot, your property is absolutely beautiful! Do you have animals? I would imagine if so, they too would love galavanting through that backyard! I love that first shot. I would love a pond some day.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 2, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


>


Harry Lauder's Walking Stick to the lower right, correct?


----------



## cdub (Sep 2, 2006)

That's one heck of a lawn to mow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 2, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Harry Lauder's Walking Stick to the lower right, correct?


Yes. I like it a lot, but so do the Japanese Beetles!

Heather, the area we live in is a haven for wild animals. We see deer almost every day -- two moms and each has two fawns, plus last year's yearlings and probably some bucks, though they make themselves quite scarce. And of course, we have racoons, oppossums, garter snakes, red squirrels, fox squirrels, black squirrels, chipmonks, muskrats, even mink and one time we saw a couple of freshwater otters -- that's a river beyond the pond. Even have our neighbors' cats & dogs. And of course, lots of birds. One of our favorites is a great blue heron. Yesterday morning, we woke up to a lot of squawking, looked out and saw these two huge herons having a territorial fight over our pond. It was quite a scene. 

Even though we both grew up with cats, dogs, horses, cows, etc., we have no domestic animals at this time. My pets are my 350+ orchids.


----------



## Heather (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, I still don't have photos of the new place yet, but I have an internet connection.


----------



## paphreek (Sep 6, 2006)

Here's the view out our back door.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice lake and view!!!

Do you have bluebirds?


----------



## paphreek (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes we have bluebirds as well as hummers, orioles, six or seven types of woodpeckers, including pileated, red squirrels, grey squirrels, flying squirrels, racoons, there are beaver in the pond, bears, deer, have heard, but not seen timberwolves, osprey, eagles, redtailed hawks, a resident woodchuck named "Worthy Charles", loons, great blue herons (they have a rookery nearby), ........I haven't even started on the tree frogs, etc. I just love it here!


----------



## Heather (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't have quite the acreage some of you have, but I'm liking my new place quite a bit so far. 

Here is a picture of my next door neighbor (my view from the bedroom), the town hall.




My other neighbor is supposed to be a pretty good diner, and I am enjoying waking up to the smell of bacon frying every morning. Unfortunately, it was too busy this morning for me to get in and out in time for work, so I had to settle for a latte from my other next door neighbor, Main St. Coffee which I enjoyed sitting out in front of my house (where I get great internet connectivity! yay!) 
This is not a great photo, but I went to take pics just now, and people were sitting out front, so I figured I'd better use this old one from farther away.





I think they are expanding, and putting in a bar next door (in between me and the coffee shop). It seems like a pretty classy place. I am a little nervous though, because the wall in my apt. that abuts the new bar, is brick (which is good) but, my apt. was clearly an addition, and the windows in the brick wall were fitted with shelves, and I can hear all the work they've been doing lately through the thin wood. Luckily, it is not in my bedroom.

This is the marina three blocks from my house. 





I wish there was a view of the ocean from the hill I live on but there are buildings and trees and such in the way.


----------

